# Racer mix for sale!!!



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

*Racer mix for sale!!! not a racer just a pet.*

I have a pigeon that I can't aford keep anymore.  He's a mix of racer and some other tipe(s) he is 1 foot high and is white with black wings. He is NOT a racing pigeon he is just a pet. I got him from a rehab center so I don't know how old he is and when I got him he's wings where cliped.I just started to grow them back. He is not very tame but with some TLC he might soften up. I am in santa cruz C.A and I am selling him for $50. OR best offer  PS. I really love this bird I just can't aford to keep him................


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Can ANYBODY get this bird...PLEASE!!!!!!  He really needs a new home or he'll be stuck eating.....BREAD CRUMBS!!!!!!! and so will all my other pets...... I'll exept any ofer above 10$ please....help my little baby...please......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vivian,

I think your expectations of selling this bird for $50 were unreasonable .. $10 is a possible, but I doubt anyone is going to pay $10 plus shipping for the bird. I'm not knocking the bird in any way .. if you care to ship the bird to me, I will give it a good forever home. Unfortunately, I am not flush enough to pay for shipping boxes and postage in order to adopt all the needy birds that I come across.

My offer is serious .. if you care to ship the bird to me, I will take it and give it a good home.

Terry


----------



## amamuffin (Sep 5, 2005)

*I Will Ship You My Baby Bird For Free*

2nefkn23fkf mdfo2jnf o12jl;fd1m


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

where are you located, maybe some one here is in your area.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in santa cruz C.A


----------

